# Clips, Recessed and Invisible, article



## RussFairfield (Dec 28, 2009)

I have posted my article on putting a clip in a closed-end cap  on my website. It was published in a recent issue of the AAW magazine, "The American Woodturner". 

http://www.woodturner-russ.com/42_InvisibleClipLR_0723.pdf


----------



## mickr (Dec 28, 2009)

thanks for sharing


----------



## snowman56 (Dec 28, 2009)

Very nice.Lot's of good info.


----------



## cnirenberg (Dec 28, 2009)

Russ,
Excellent article, thanks for the link.


----------



## mredburn (Dec 28, 2009)

nicely done thanks.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## glycerine (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice, thanks!  Have you done this with acrylic?  Does it work just as well?


----------



## drayman (Dec 28, 2009)

hiya russ, i got your dvd, and great it is too. if i can do them anyone can. many thanks russ.


----------



## RussFairfield (Dec 28, 2009)

I use the burning tip to melt the slot in plastic. Takes a couple trials in a piece of scrap to get the heat right because wood chars but plastic melts. You have to be quick to avoid the plastic slumping into the hole; but it will leave a nice slot. You don't see any plastic pens in the photos because I don't make plastic pens.


----------



## Rollerbob (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks Russ. You really are a great help to us newbies and your work is true craftmanship!


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks Russ. I only had a chance to scan the article right now and it seems a little bit different than the way you do it on the older video I have of yours. Very nice of you to share it with us.


----------



## KenV (Dec 28, 2009)

Good Ariticle Russ!!!   Enjoyed reading it in the Journal and it will be nice to have the "reprint" handy.    Keep writing those so the Journal has pen turning articles to include.   They are a huge bunch of work, but help add to the shared knowledge.


----------



## glycerine (Dec 28, 2009)

RussFairfield said:


> I use the burning tip to melt the slot in plastic. Takes a couple trials in a piece of scrap to get the heat right because wood chars but plastic melts. You have to be quick to avoid the plastic slumping into the hole; but it will leave a nice slot. You don't see any plastic pens in the photos because I don't make plastic pens.


 
Ok, thanks!


----------



## rlofton (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the work on the article Russ.  We all appreciate your expertise in all things wood turning!


----------



## Rangertrek (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Russ, I have been wanting to give that a try and now I have a much better idea on how to do it correctly.


----------



## TurnaPen (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank you Russ, I believe it was your article in the Library that had me going to try the invisible clip, top notch article. Amos


----------



## Rmartin (Jan 4, 2010)

Very well written, thanks!


----------



## altaciii (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you Russ, that's one of the biggest reason I count on this site as a second family.  There to many to count how use share their experience and knowledge for those of us less talented.


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi Russ,
I saw and read the article in The American Woodturner. One fine job on the article and the pen, of course. I enjoy your articles and videos. Thanks for sharing and all you do to help out the rest of us.Oh, BTW, I'll see you in Utah in May.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## JohnU (Jan 5, 2010)

Great Article Russ.  thanks for sharing!


----------



## RussFairfield (Jan 6, 2010)

its_virgil said:


> Hi Russ,
> I saw and read the article in The American Woodturner. One fine job on the article and the pen, of course. I enjoy your articles and videos. Thanks for sharing and all you do to help out the rest of us.Oh, BTW, I'll see you in Utah in May.



Don, I think we are both on the program for this year.


----------



## Ligget (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks Russ, an excellent tutorial!


----------



## mikemac (Jan 19, 2010)

I was musing on ways to cut the slot for the hidden/recessed/invisible clip...  I am kinda clumsy at times, and doing it with a small saw or pick would likely result in significant blood loss.

I'm wondering if I could use my mini-mill, and a 1/32" cutter to make the slot...  hmm.....  I think I need to get a new cutter tomorrow...


----------



## RussFairfield (Jan 20, 2010)

Mike, I have cut them with a small solid carbide cutter in a dremel tool, and it worked fine. Hand-held was tough to do. It does need some way to keep the tool steady and cutting in a straight line.


----------



## mikemac (Jan 20, 2010)

RussFairfield said:


> Mike, I have cut them with a small solid carbide cutter in a dremel tool, and it worked fine. Hand-held was tough to do. It does need some way to keep the tool steady and cutting in a straight line.



My mill has a vice, so that shouldn't be a problem


----------



## Rick_G (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks Russ, you layed it out nicely.  Even I might be able to follow that.


----------



## ssajn (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks Russ. Excellent job on the article. I'm going to try one tonight.
Dave


----------

